# No medication for IBS whilst Preg?? Help!!



## Crystaldale (Feb 22, 2005)

Hiya, this is the first time i've posted here, just needed some advice really. I recently found out i'm suffering from IBS - D, which i did think was Crohns because my dad has suffered from it for years. But as i get these attacks every 3 weeks the doc sed it was not Crohns. Anyway the first attack i got was wen i was 9 weeks pregnant and i thought i was miscarrying because i had contraction pains and had the urgh to push just like labour and the pain was so hard to control. Well i went to hospital and everything was fine, baby was fine. Ever since then i get this attack every 3 weeks, so doc sed its IBS and she cant giv me no medication until the baby is born. I was ok with this as its only every 3 weeks but its getting to the point now where i'm scared to go out by myself with my toddler. The other day i met up with a friend at the local Shopping centre and we was in BHS and i got an attack and had to dash to the loo so quick and i was in so much pain, so wat would i have done if i was on my own with my toddler? or theres no toilets about?. When i had to go up the stairs to the toilet i felt like screaming at someone coz i was in so much pain. The attacks seem to be coming every week now. Is it true that i cannot have any treatment for this in pregnancy? As i'm only 23 weeks and got 17 weeks left of this. I really dont wanna be stuck at home or wen im out to constanly be looking for the loo.Sorry to bubble on, im hoping someone can help me.Crystal


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

you need to have a colonoscopy to tell you what your problem is..whether it's an IBD-either UC or Crohn's or just IBS. Either way..you can take particular meds while pregnant but you need to find out what your sickness is first. Call your GI and have a scope done...only way they can rule out IBD.....btw...are these pains very strong cramps or sharp pains?Good luck.


----------



## Crystaldale (Feb 22, 2005)

It's cramping pains, exacly like labour pains. I dont want any tests done as im very senitive in that area, I know it may seem quite silly but its really scared of them sort of tests.Crystal


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sorry to hear it but you need more tests... colonscopy, barium eneama etc... ibs cant be diagnoised without these as its a condition you get when all elsse is ruled out.if your attacks are worse outside your house they maybe anxiety triggered. unfortunately we are all snesitive in that area but tests are necessary, not optional... there are alot more serious things that ibs thats lurk around like it does, they need to be ruled out so you can live a happy cope with ibs life


----------



## bujoldreader (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree that you need further tests to make sure that this is IBS and not something else. However, in the meantime, there are things you can do (other than medication) to manage your symptoms. First, consider changing your diet. I have found Heather Van Vorous' books to be very helpful in figuring out what can cause me to have problems. See her website, www....com for more info. Also, you might want to try the IBS hypnotherapy tapes/CDs that you can read about on other parts of this bulletin board. Or try meditation, or yoga, or anything that gets you still and breathing deeply and calmly for a period of time.Finally, even if you really don't want to have the tests, go to a GI doc, or a high-risk OBGYN, or both, and ask about the risks of medications. One of my doctors recently told me that while many medications have not been "proven" to be safe for fetuses, this is often because of the difficulties in doing research on pregnant women. A doctor may be able to tell you about his or her experience with having pregnant patients on specific medications, so you can better weigh the risks and benefits. I hope this helps, and I hope both you and your baby are well.


----------

